# Coyote spotted in San Francisco!



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

While riding home yesterday, I spotted out of the corner of my eye what I initially thought was a stray dog running along Geary Boulevard near The Cliff House in the opposite direction. I turned my head to look at it and it spun around to face a car that was close to flattening it and the thought that went through my head was, COYOTE!!! I never thought I would see one this far up The Peninsula.

Are there coyotes in Golden Gate Park? If not, how did this coyote get this far north? Did it run along the beach all the way to where I saw him? Did it hop from park to park to get to Geary Boulevard? For those of you who are not familiar with San Francisco, it's an urban jungle from Daly City on the south all the way to The Golden Gate Bridge. There are parks sprinkled throughout but plenty of asphalt in between.

Anyone else see wildlife that was out of place out there? I've seen plenty of deer and even a few (rattle)snakes but never a coyote! Keep in mind that I also mountain bike and I haven't seen as much wildlife offroad as I have seen road biking.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Are there coyotes in Golden Gate Park?


Yes. A pair was shot there last summer.

http://www.nbc11.com/news/13695134/detail.html?rss=bay&psp=news


----------



## steelblue (Jul 16, 2007)

My neighbors have seen a pair of coyotes in the canyon by Glen Park.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

saw this guy last summer.. 










Only it was no where close to SF, but rather on Mt. Hamilton...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I've seen some cougars.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I have seen in the Presidio. And heard the story of the ones in GG Park. Have heard of them in other parks in SF.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow, I guess that coyotes are more prevalent in San Francisco than I had initially thought! Thanks for the replies, folks!


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I have seen them in SF also. I was shocked the first time as well. I still keep running into things down in the peninsula I have never seen before.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

there was one up in Bernal Heights awhile back too...


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Crap. Those things are dangerous? I think I see those things at LEAST twice a week riding on Mt. Diablo.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Cruzer2424 said:


> Crap. Those things are dangerous? I think I see those things at LEAST twice a week riding on Mt. Diablo.


Coyotes are generally not that dangerous.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Coyotes are generally not that dangerous.



Cougars, on the other hand (especially the ones in San Francisco)...


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Are there cougars in the Golden Gate Park? That may be a solution to the homeless problem in SF...


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Coyotes are generally not that dangerous.



If you leave your infant unattended while trying to jumpstart your car, particularly smothered in Gravy (the infant, not you), then YES, coyotes are extremely dangerous.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Squidward said:


> Are there cougars in the Golden Gate Park? That may be a solution to the homeless problem in SF...


I think the person before was referencing a recent definition for cougars...


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

I was riding up Middle Drive one Saturday morning by the Polo Fields and I saw a coyote run across the road in front of me going towards Lincoln. I said "oooh" and he looked back but then double timed it into some bushes. I hope that he stayed off of Lincoln though because traffic there is brutal.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

singlespeed.org said:


> I think the person before was referencing a recent definition for cougars...


Ahh, I get it, now. Seeing as how I'm an older asian guy, I have no worries about those kinds of cougars.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

And from today's SFGate:



> Hunters shoot aggressive coyotes in Presidio


http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/06/06/BAJJ114A9U.DTL


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, I read that this morning and thought to myself, "Wow, how timely. I need to post that on RBR!" only to see the email that you beat me to it!


----------

